# Scraping Classes In Vermont Or New England?



## vtcnc (Nov 19, 2015)

Are there scraping classes or anybody who wants to teach a youngster (42) ☺ how to scrape in and restore machines up in Vermont? Feeling like this is something that will be a big part of my life in the future - restoring equipment, and would like to learn how to do it right.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 21, 2015)

Soooo...nothing? Nada?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gibson (Nov 22, 2015)

vtcnc said:


> Are there scraping classes or anybody who wants to teach a youngster (42) ☺ how to scrape in and restore machines up in Vermont? Feeling like this is something that will be a big part of my life in the future - restoring equipment, and would like to learn how to do it right.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


If you're looking for a class look for Richard King. He has classes when some group requests them. Do a search on this site and you should find him.


----------



## mws (Nov 22, 2015)

Im in Concord, NH and would gladly drive a few hours for a class in scraping.  I know there's a well respected machine rebuilder who generously posts here form the Boston area but I don't think he does classes.


----------



## Mike Gibson (Nov 22, 2015)

mws said:


> Im in Concord, NH and would gladly drive a few hours for a class in scraping.  I know there's a well respected machine rebuilder who generously posts here form the Boston area but I don't think he does classes.




You might have to be the guy that gets a class organized. If you talk to Richard he can tell you how to get started.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for suggestions, PM contacts and ideas so far. I'll contact Richard and see what is involved with setting up a class. Anyone want to come to Burlington, VT this winter? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 25, 2015)

O.k. talked to Richard this past weekend. Bottom line is that there may be interest for two classes in Vermont next year. Burlington and Springfield. Another machinist from Springfield is going to work the south end of the state and I'm going to work the north end. 

Burlington is an easy commute from Montreal, Plattsburgh, Massachusetts and NH. Springfield is only two hours south east and may be a better choice for NH, Boston folks. 

If you are interested let me know and I'll provide details. This would most likely be a 3 day class hosted over the weekend at the Edlund factory in Burlington, VT. If we jump on this, we could make it work in January, but that would be tight. Next option would be early June.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gibson (Nov 25, 2015)

vtcnc said:


> O.k. talked to Richard this past weekend. Bottom line is that there may be interest for two classes in Vermont next year. Burlington and Springfield. Another machinist from Springfield is going to work the south end of the state and I'm going to work the north end.
> 
> Burlington is an easy commute from Montreal, Plattsburgh, Massachusetts and NH. Springfield is only two hours south east and may be a better choice for NH, Boston folks.
> 
> ...




Glad to see you made contact with Richard, he's a great teacher and really nice guy. I took one of his classes in 2011 in Arlington,Texas. Looks like you've gotten right on the organizing. Hope everything goes well and I'm sure you will enjoy the class.


----------



## TommyD (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm in CT  and would be interested but travelling to Vermont in January could be a little dicey for me.


----------



## mws (Nov 27, 2015)

Traveling in the NE in January could be unpredictable. Although, its been lovely so far, compared to the blizzard last Thanksgiving.  If the classes are over a weekend I could probably make it work. I would prefer June over January although my need to scrape is current. By June it may be somewhat moot.


----------



## rbahr (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I might be interested in this - is it going to happen?

Thanks

Ray


----------



## mws (Jan 17, 2016)

Just checking in.  I need this class more than EVER!  Happy New Year all.


----------



## mws (Jan 22, 2016)

I just booked my seat for September in Springfield, Vt.  2 seats left! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPRINGFIELD...2f289f&pid=100012&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=171228875916


----------



## m2salmon (Feb 3, 2016)

Vtcnc -
Any update on this?  I'm in Richmond VT & would take the course.


----------



## mws (Feb 3, 2016)

I am told I got the last spot as of Jan 22.  I suppose it wouldn't hurt to contact Richard King and plead your case.  
http://www.handscraping.com/


----------



## m2salmon (Feb 3, 2016)

I sent a message to Mr. King. hopefully there's room for one more. Thanks for the info.


----------

